# Rocky is gonna be COLD



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Likes like the monday will be the day for the rocky... but! its going to be like 35 - 38 degree water..... slow slow fish. Whats everyone use at times when the water gets this cold? Both muddy and clear water please! Be specific for my sake... im slow too in the winter.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

You won't be drifting flies in fast water i'll tell you that. Drift eggs in very slow water on the bottom. The fords will be packed because that's where the fish will hold in the winter with easy access.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Use eggs. They'll be in current breaks, pools, slower water in seams. Sometimes they'll go after it when you drift in in fast water close to the seam or right in the seam.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> Use eggs. They'll be in current breaks, pools, slower water in seams. Sometimes they'll go after it when you drift in in fast water close to the seam or right in the seam.


I love this time of year

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Patience.......


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I picked up a bunch of different egg patterns, and sucker spawn. Im going to give the river a try tomorrow if it reaches down to the low 400s. But we will see its at just below 700. So im guessing probably not but we will see.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Lundfish said:


> Use eggs. They'll be in current breaks, pools, slower water in seams. Sometimes they'll go after it when you drift in in fast water close to the seam or right in the seam.


Worked perfect today caught a female right on the seam with a orange egg pattern. Thanks lund

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

Yep, egg sacs are the way to go. The hot colors for sacs are yellow, pink, orange, white, salmon, hot pink, hot orange, red, fluorescent pink, and blue. 

So cold you need to hit 'em in the head. They won't move. Best stay at the fords. 

Hot "flies" are eggs, blood dots, and sucker spawn. All the same colors as above plus Oregon cheese and chartreuse. "Fly" guys, be sure to put enough lead on to get deep to hit 'em in the head just like John Nagy's book says.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Steelie.B said:


> Yep, egg sacs are the way to go. The hot colors for sacs are yellow, pink, orange, white, salmon, hot pink, hot orange, red, fluorescent pink, and blue.
> 
> So cold you need to hit 'em in the head. They won't move. Best stay at the fords.
> 
> Hot "flies" are eggs, blood dots, and sucker spawn. All the same colors as above plus Oregon cheese and chartreuse. "Fly" guys, be sure to put enough lead on to get deep to hit 'em in the head just like John Nagy's book says.


I was in about 2 1/2 foot of water right by a ford. not on it but maybe 100 yards from it... fishing on the side of the current where it breaks... its hard to explain, anyways its by the Gray barn. I was running a tandem rig. orange egg on top, crystal meth green sucker spawn on the bottom. i was bouncing bottom alot more then normal with both flies (i had a bigger split shot then normal too. She hit the orange one on top. and it was a soft bite. She was only about 6 feet off the bank in the water when she hit. Gotta love when the water isnt so clear. Those fish sit so close to the bank.


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

Try an umbrella rig with eggs dangling all over the place. I heard Nagy is gonna show a diagram for it in his next his next update of same book he's reissued 6 times on Great Lakes "fly fishing".


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Im always open for new rigs. WHen he updates, can you post a diagram if you can find it of course.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Steelie.B said:


> Try an umbrella rig with eggs dangling all over the place. I heard Nagy is gonna show a diagram for it in his next his next update of same book he's reissued 6 times on Great Lakes "fly fishing".


I forgot though.... in ohio you can only have 3 hooks per rod. So i could just see the third being a hassle... more then a better chance of catching fish.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Steelie.B said:


> Try an umbrella rig with eggs dangling all over the place. I heard Nagy is gonna show a diagram for it in his next his next update of same book he's reissued 6 times on Great Lakes "fly fishing".


Really 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

